# 1000th post for a new project- Library renovation



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I just noticed Scuba Dave was only one post away from 7000. :thumbup:


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

an audio room eh??? 

those closets would make a great location to have built in speakers.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I think you lost a post.........:huh:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

HMMM how did that happen?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

It occured to me afterwards what probably happened
I think you might have had a post in Spammer thread
If we ban the spammer his thread is deleted as part of the automatic process
Thus anyone posting in that thread loses their posts
I'm going to test this with the next spammer
I'll post in his thread, note my post count...then ban him & see what happens

_***I did test this - I posted in a spammer thread_
_Then I banned the spammer which deleted his thread & my post_
_My post count did decrease by one_


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

*Pics of demolition*

I need to hire someone to help with the demo. Not really the demo, but the carrying the debris downstairs and outside. UGH! Half my time is spent lugging lumber and bags of plaster and drywall downstairs. Don't overfill those bags. :laughing:










Day Two:









Like the wall paper?


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Save yourself the trouble with the stairs...I see a window in that room of yours! Let gravity do the work . :whistling2:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

<*(((>< said:


> Save yourself the trouble with the stairs...I see a window in that room of yours! Let gravity do the work . :whistling2:


:laughing: Damn! I hate it when I miss the obvious. Bombs away! Look out below! I'm especially embarrassed because I tossed 600 lbs of carpet out another window on this floor. 

Anyone have a good system for dropping debris from 25 feet up that doesn't destroy the ground? I chucked the carpet into the bed of a borrowed pick-up.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> :laughing: Damn! I hate it when I miss the obvious. Bombs away! Look out below! I'm especially embarrassed because I tossed 600 lbs of carpet out another window on this floor.
> 
> Anyone have a good system for dropping debris from 25 feet up that doesn't destroy the ground? I chucked the carpet into the bed of a borrowed pick-up.


If you have any scraps of plywood laying around, or any of the debris you put in bags just put that on the ground to make a soft landing.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, I tossed stuff out one window
Just make sure it won't bounce back & hit the house
When I ripped the top back 1/2 of the house off I had plywood as a slide/chute supported by 2x12's & just tossed the debris onto it & it slid down away from the house


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It wouldn't be a bad idea to cover any windows underneath too, to keep the wind from catching something and sending it through the glass. It looks like you don't have a lot left to toss down anyway. Unless you're gutting the whole room.

I like it better without the closets.

Groovy paper. Only ONE layer though?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Is it bragging to say that there WAS only one layer of wall paper and that it came off easily with some hot water?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I wouldn't call it bragging. Maybe.... extremely lucky?

An old farm house I lived in had many many layers of paper on the walls. I knew that because the trim around the doors and windows didn't stick out further than the plaster walls. So the wallpaper was curled in the places where people touched and down at the level where kids played. 

The house I live in now was built in the mid 70's and it had (I think) 3 layers of wallpaper on the kitchen walls. Oh, and only one layer on the front of some of the cabinet doors & drawers. 

I can't wait to see what that room looks like when you're done with it. All of the other work you've done turned out beautiful.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I just noticed you have wood flooring in that room. Do you have to tear that out?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

The floor is hand hewn heart of pine planks between 8-12 inches wide. After 205 years they've aged to a gorgeous pumpkin. And no, you can't have it.:laughing: it's staying.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh rats! I'll trade you for some 5 year old laminate!! :laughing:

Do the boards continue under where the closet walls were?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

since this is hubby's room, why isn't he lugging the big stuff?

and how did you end up with the roof? I don't ever recall reading what you ended up doing.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Yup. Now, that is bragging isn't it?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

nap said:


> since this is hubby's room, why isn't he lugging the big stuff?
> 
> and how did you end up with the roof? I don't ever recall reading what you ended up doing.


DH is doing the heavy lifting when he's not at work. I'm only toting trash bags when necessary to make room to work. 

We haven't done the roof replacement yet. Sticker shock aside, we have arranged for the home improvement loan so we can do the repair in the spring. Delay is the benefit of a non-acute problem. Think we've decided to use a synthetic slate. Thanks for asking. 

I also hope that when we borrow the money we can get at least two of the chimneys lined so we can use some of the fireplaces next winter.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> We haven't done the roof replacement yet. Sticker shock aside, we have arranged for the home improvement loan so we can do the repair in the spring. Delay is the benefit of a non-acute problem. Think we've decided to use a synthetic slate. Thanks for asking


Which synthetic ?
I looked at a bunch for my cupola


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

We've gotten an estimate from a Certainteed installer. But, we're not wedded to one product yet.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

*Cool pic of 200 year old framing*










During demo I removed an old built-in closet. It revealed an unfinished portion of the original brick wall and the framing for the roof. Man, they don't build it like they used to. Thought this was super cool.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

that looks like it would take a lot of time to finish a house. i guess the labour rates weren't that bad back then, or maybe just no unions :whistling2:

Knucklez


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> During demo I removed an old built-in closet. It revealed an unfinished portion of the original brick wall and the framing for the roof. Man, they don't build it like they used to. Thought this was super cool.


for future reference, the diagonal beam is called a 'dragon beam'.
they are not commonly found in timber frames except for joining the hip rafter to the wall top plates. an exceptional find.
is the building in your avatar the house you found this in? if so, you would have these dragon beams in every corner.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Jlhaslip - thanks for the vocab lesson. I love learning new things about our old house. I was super psyched when I uncovered this! I actually think I said outloud, "Wow, cool." when the dust settled.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Platering done. Primed today.


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Good job Leah! Lookin' good. So you made 300 plus posts since your last post on this project? You must be like me, type fast and read alot. 

Whatever you do, don't mention you have more posts than the owner of the site! :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Here it is. The finished project. 


















The plaster came out so well (yes, that is vain, but I did an _*awesome job*_!) that I went high-concept and did semi-gloss on the walls! The effect of rolling it produced an effect that really makes the light both soft and glossy. The accent color around the fireplace is the only eggshell. The wall color is 'faded burlap', the accent color is 'rolling stone' and the trim is 'crisp linen'. My inspiration was a portion of old wallpaper that I found behind one of the demolished closets - as seen on the first page of this thread.

The last thing I need to do is fix up the plaster around the fireplace. But that may not happen until we get the flue lined.

Yeah ME!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Lookin' Good !!


----------

